# Vendor for Printing a look book



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

I am a designer and wedding photographer just getting into T-Shirts. 

I know where to print albums, but does anyone know where to print the small glossy "look books" at a reasonable price with good quality. 

Blurb Make your own book with Blurb has 7x7 books for 12.95 - but the quality of the prints is just so-so not high quality glossy printing. 



thanks -


----------



## focusink (Mar 23, 2008)

Look for a small print shop that has equipment such as a xerox docucolor 240. High quality short run booklets are practical with such a printer. Most of the cost is in the set-up time, so if you contact the owner for specs so you can do the set-up yourself, the cost will drop significantly. Also, ordering more that one copy will reduce the unit price significantly.

Actually... I just went to site and given that the book is hardbound, the price is great!


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

Yes Blurb are the cheapest books - bu the paper is just OK quality. 

I found my new pro lab - Millers lab has pretty much what I want about 30% cheaper than the Blurb books - didn't realize they had these - when I get to that point I will try it out. 

Presentation Portfolios are 8.5x11 and are offered in two different versions. The 4-page version consists of 4 interior pages (8 sides) along with a front and back cover (4 sides), giving you 12 pages to customize. The 6-page version is made up of 6 interior pages (12 sides) along with a front and back cover (4 sides), offering a total of 16 pages to design. Portfolio is saddle stitched for a clean, professional look - so I will look into these.


----------



## focusink (Mar 23, 2008)

We do ours saddle-stitched on 100# gloss text.... up to about 10 sheets, for a 40 page "book."


----------

